# insulin absorbtion problems



## lightbulb (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi

I am a type 1 insulin pump user. Recently my sugar levels have gone completely out of control. I have monitored and changed basal rates, looked at my carb counting etc to no avail. My diabetes team have also looked at my canular sites and these all seem ok. It appears that no matter how much insulin I put in, it does not bring down my sugar levels. Has anyone else ever experienced this? or have any other ideas I could try?


----------



## Phil65 (Apr 27, 2012)

lightbulb said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a type 1 insulin pump user. Recently my sugar levels have gone completely out of control. I have monitored and changed basal rates, looked at my carb counting etc to no avail. My diabetes team have also looked at my canular sites and these all seem ok. It appears that no matter how much insulin I put in, it does not bring down my sugar levels. Has anyone else ever experienced this? or have any other ideas I could try?



Hi Lightbulb, welcome to the forum. How long have you been pumping for? Is your pump old? it does sound like your pump is faulty....does insulin prime out of the cannula before you insert it? Absoprbtion and cannula problems have always been my biggest downer pumping. I vary my insertion areas from thigh to stomach...as much as my cannula sites 'look' ok...often they are not, judging by occasional high readings (not down to incorrect carb counting etc). If your control was pretty stable and has only just gone haywire it could be down to a faulty batch of insulin,pump,virus....process of elimination! Has your team got a spare pump you can take a bolus with and test 2 hours later to see if it is indeed a fault with your pump?


----------



## lightbulb (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Phil,

Thanks for the quick response. I have been using an insulin pump now for about 5 years. I do vary my sites from thighs to stomach to hip area etc. The pump I have at the moment is about a year and a half old and I have been experiencing the problem for about 6 months. My HBA1C has gone from 7.6 to an incredable 10.2. Also the high sugars are having an effect on my overall health as I feel so run down all the time. I have not considered it being a problem with the pump though so, thats a good avenue to explore! Thanks.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 27, 2012)

Lightbulb 

Which pump do you have?

And have you had a change of infusion sets at all?  

Sometimes trying a different type of sets can make a difference


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Lightbulb, 

It's worth considering a different length of cannula and perhaps a dif type ie if tethlon try metal.
I see you have been pumping for 5 years so assume you are now on your 2nd pump is this the same make of pump, if not what pump do you have now?


----------



## randomange (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Lightbulb,

Sorry to see you're having problems.  The others have all made excellent suggestions, so I won't bother repeating them   If your numbers have been high for six months, have your doctors run any tests to see if there is something else going on that could be affecting your diabetes?


----------



## fencesitter (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you also have the problem if you use a pen? That would help narrow things down.


----------



## Amanda102 (Apr 27, 2012)

Very recently my daughter had the exact same problem when we returned from Florida.  Her BG levels were constantly high and no amount of extra insulin made any difference.  It turned out that the fridge in Florida had been set too cold and the insulin had gradually deteriorated until it was virtually useless.  It's just a shot in the dark, but it may be worth checking the setting on your fridge...


----------



## trophywench (Apr 28, 2012)

The 'what happens if you use a different delivery method' is a jolly good question.  What's the answer?

As has been said - my problem areas are certainly invisible and don't feel any different at all, but I sure know after when I've hit one.  Trouble is short of getting an indelible marker pen and drawing ircles on my anatomy, I'm unlikely to remember to avoid them next time I get round to that bit of me!

Or ..... completely changing your insulin - I mean to a different brand.  eg Humalog or Novorapid or Apidra.    But of course you would have to get used to the length of action etc of any different one.


----------



## lightbulb (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi everybody

Thank you all for your responses, some ideas I have never considered before. My diabetes team have recently taken a whole load of different blood tests to determine if there is an underlying problem. I will take on board the ideas given out already and keep you updated if we manage to get the problem sorted! Thanks Everyone.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 30, 2012)

Good luck with this one lightbulb ! Some good addvice on this sight !  Have a look at other "things" that it could be !


----------

